# AWESOME WEEKEND ON THE BERRY



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

After some slow evening fishing with a couple forum members on Thursday the 15th I decided to go back up on Friday the 16th and take the family up camping for a few days. It was a great weekend to be out spending time with the whole family as well as trying to get some fishing in. Between playing around with my 4 kids and keeping my wife entertained I was able to get some stress free fishing in, lol, ok that's a lie. All in all we had a great time catching some nice fish, playing on the boat and taking a couple hundred walking trips around the campground loop. This years window for great ice-off fishing was only a few days and it's definately started to slow down a bit. In a couple of weeks things should start to pick up again. I came across A LOT of frustrated people who were not happy with the fishing. In my opinion, if I were banking on a good weekend of fishing at the Berry it would not be the first couple of weeks after the red hot ice-off fishing window has ended. Just my two cents. I know it can be frustrating, however, it's kind of sad to see so many people spend a nice day at the Berry yet be so unhappy just because the fishing wasn't so hot. The fishing should be better for some of the people that brave the insanity of the Memorial Day Weekend up there.

[attachment=2:wws5jj4q]PICT0281.JPG[/attachment:wws5jj4q][attachment=1:wws5jj4q]PICT0095.JPG[/attachment:wws5jj4q][attachment=0:wws5jj4q]PICT0101.JPG[/attachment:wws5jj4q]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. It's great to see that gigantic smile on your girl's face, teeth or not! :wink: 

Looks like a lot of fun with the cutts. Good for you.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey thanks for the report! Sounds like and awesome weekend with the family, and those look like some nice fish too. Congrats.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow Matt those are some good ones. I'm glad it picked back up for you and you were able to get some. I had a great time on the boat and cant complain with an over the slot cut so close to the marina!!
[attachment=1:thjg5gml]P1000450.JPG[/attachment:thjg5gml]
We will redeem last trip many times over at the Berry this summer!!
HEres a couple more pics from our trip.
[attachment=0:thjg5gml]P1000447.JPG[/attachment:thjg5gml]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

[attachment=0:1izs51py]resized.jpg[/attachment:1izs51py]


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Funny, I don't remember you catching anything? You sure that's a picture from the right trip?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Your just jealous cuz you were cleaning up diarrhea the whole time. How many did you catch that night? :twisted:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I recall uinta-man catching 10. Me catching 15. And you...you... just snagged a log right?

Either that or I got skunked and had a diarrhea disaster with a two year old and you caught the biggest fish. I don't really remember.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds pretty CRAPPY, Keala. Tending to a heavy, gooey diaper (or many of them) instead of fishing just doesn't sound too glamorous. Nausty!

Kyle, that's a hog!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you guys hooked up on another boat to get out on the berry. Uinta man seems like a cool guy I look forward to fishing the berry with him and his daughter this summer. Where are the pics with the lucky hanging out of the cuts mouth?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks LOAH he actually faught really hard too so it was a double bonus.
Keala- I think you may have amnesia. haha dude lets go fish again soon so I can teach ya a thing or two. Oh snap!! That just happened! jk bro
Orvis- Hvent you heard? I converted to the dark side and now I only use jigs for trout!! haha I'm joking, I will post a report today from last night that has some luckys on the pics. 
Once again, I got say Uintaman is one heck of a guy. I hope to fish with him more this summer. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Once again, I got say Uintaman is one *geack* of a guy.


You hear that Uintaman? You're a geack of a guy. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, I got say Uintaman is one *geack* of a guy.
> ...


Oops I fixed it. I wouldnt say that about him hes a big guy who would kick my *** :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

Hey Uintah Man...just got back in town from a great celebration, you know what I am talkin about, and I saw your pics...just one question, are those the fish you caught or is that some of my bait I left on the boat last year? lol...can't wait to get up there, glad the kids had a good time.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I recall uinta-man catching 10. Me catching 15. And you...you... just snagged a log right?
> 
> Either that or I got skunked and had a diarrhea disaster with a two year old and you caught the biggest fish. I don't really remember.


LOL, at least the entertainment helped some with the slow fishing. Oh and by the way this is for anyone who fishes with rapalahunter. If for some reason his two year old really does have a diarrhea disaster, lmao, and you offer rapalahunter a roll of toilet paper to help out, don't because he'll just throw it in the lake! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Good to see you guys hooked up on another boat to get out on the berry. Uinta man seems like a cool guy I look forward to fishing the berry with him and his daughter this summer. Where are the pics with the lucky hanging out of the cuts mouth?


LMAO, ya these two were standing directly in front of the NO HITCHHIKING SIGN at the top of the boat ramp with their thumbs up, they were using a two year old as bait and I couldn't resist. :wink: Not only that, how does Nortah repay me, he catches the biggest fish  In all seriousness I had a lot of fun and look forward to fishing with Nortah and rapalahunter again as well as catching up with orvis1 and maybe some other people on the forum throughout the season.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, I got say Uintaman is one *geack* of a guy.
> ...


Now that's freaking hilarious right there, now not only does he catch the biggest fish, he calls me a geack of a guy, lol.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BUBBA said:


> Hey Uintah Man...just got back in town from a great celebration, you know what I am talkin about, and I saw your pics...just one question, are those the fish you caught or is that some of my bait I left on the boat last year? lol...can't wait to get up there, glad the kids had a good time.


LOL, dude why did you have to out me like that on the forum for everyone to see? :wink: I can't believe it took you this long to realize I've been raiding your bait box and secretly taking pictures with them behind your back, LMAO. I'm suprised you were able to understand my message, that J-Beam shure was going down good! I was feeling good at the time :lol: , I'm suprised I didn't tell you the big one was 14 pounds and 44 inches long. :mrgreen:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW! Nice Fish!


----------

